# Help



## Piranha-Freak101

my dad put in a driftwood that was covered in dried mud and put it in my tank!, i was going to use the driftwood but i was going to clean it and boil it. now my watersd pitch black, what should i do!


----------



## Guest

Water change, the try to get the big clumps out with a net.


----------



## Sacrifice

Traveller said:


> Water change, the try to get the big clumps out with a net.


Agreed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

take the wood out to clean then do some waterchanges. Just mud shouldn't hurt the tank but it will make it dirty.


----------



## 65galhex

Agreed with above posts. Do you have sand or gravel? Also, be sure that you dont stir up the mud in the tank as you dont want it clogging your filters.


----------



## sadboy

I say lots of water changes over the next few days to weeks. Who knows what was on the wood. I would not worry about the mud to much as it will settle.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thanks guys yes i do have gravel, cluster why take it out its been in there for two days now just curious


----------



## 65galhex

Then also make sure that you do a decent gravel vac as well to get everything out. You want to take it out so you can clean it and make sure there isnt anything harmful in the woood. Thats a bit risky leaving it in for 2 days. Driftwood like that can have tons of weird things living in it, for example little worms or ants, not to mention it was muddy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Water changes + mechanical filtration should get the job done... sure you should take the driftwood out ASAP...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Yea only reason why this happened for two days was because i was at a friends house


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

If it was that dirty I would take it out so you can clean it properly then reintoduce it knowing it is clean. You could leave it in there but it still be letting off unwanted debris. It shouldn't be too bad to jut leave it but Id rather do it again the right way. Also I would probably try to set some rules around your tank so nothing is getting added without your presence or approval as a non aquariust can mess up a tank with something they thought would be harmless. It is fine if he wants to add some wood but he should talk to you first to be sure it will be safe for the tank and if not so you can get it tank ready.


----------

